# Artificial branches for orchids? We'll see...



## ChrisFL (May 31, 2012)

As my canopy viv approaches 2 years of age, the original branches are starting to break down, slowly, so I'm thinking about a long term solution. 

Obviously my biggest concern is getting something that the orchids will grow on. Ron Rundo at www.insertswork.com VERY graciously threw together an awesome little sample to see if his material would work. 

Super friendly guy, and I love the way the sample turned out. I hope the test orchids like it as much as I do. 







Mounted Bulbophyllum formosum and dolichoglottis as test subjects.


----------



## Shiva (May 31, 2012)

Interesting! Keep us updated of your orchid progress.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2012)

Interesting, for sure. If this works for you, he might expand his business into making sculptural mounts for orchids.


----------



## Candace (May 31, 2012)

Cool. Orchids can grow on nothing or on tires. I'm betting they'll grow fine on this too if given proper care.


----------



## Ray (Jun 1, 2012)

I see he uses an epoxy, and that makes me wonder about the attraction/attachment of the roots, as it's basically nonporous.

Although roots seem to "grab" plastic pots OK.....


----------



## eggshells (Jun 1, 2012)

Ray said:


> I see he uses an epoxy, and that makes me wonder about the attraction/attachment of the roots, as it's basically nonporous.
> 
> Although roots seem to "grab" plastic pots OK.....



Wouldn't the thin "ridges" on the artificial branch servers like a non porous material? I'm not sure but as you stated they grab plastic pots pretty good.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting and nice! Please keep us informed about the progress!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

Great testing!!! It would be very interesting if it succeded...! Keep us updated...


----------

